# Collage - tutorial?



## DoppelX (7. Februar 2003)

Hi leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein gutes deutsches tutorial finde, in dem erklärt wird wie man eine gesichtsCollage macht?

Was ich vor habe?

Naja.. in einem Filmplakat mein Gesicht mit einbringen.

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

danke im voraus.


----------



## X-trOn (8. Februar 2003)

Du willst also dein Bild in ein Plakat einbauen seh ich das richtig?

Dann such mal unter übergänge, überblenden, (verläufe), Bilder ineinandergehenlassen oder irgend sowas.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## DoppelX (8. Februar 2003)

ne ich will eine gesichts collage machen 

Halt ein kinoposter von herrDerRinge oder oder sowas und die gesichtscollage so machen, das es aussieht als würde mein gesicht dort sein.

Halt eine collage


----------



## Hercules (8. Februar 2003)

Ebenemasken....
Und viel Farbangleichung 
mit Einstellungsebenen


----------



## X-trOn (8. Februar 2003)

Ja das geht dann aber genauso is halt nur etwas mehr arbeit.

Als erstes verdeckst du das originalgesicht mit einer ebenenmaske, dann brauchst du ein Bild von deinem Schädl das möglichst ähnliche Lichtverhältnisse aufweist wie das Originalgesicht. Auf dem Bild verdeckst du dann alles auser deinem Gesicht und plazierst es richtig über dem Originalbild. Dann noch ein bisschen brushen und weichzeichnen und fertig.

Greatz
X-trOn

PSu willst dein Gesicht doch nicht etwa auf den kleinen Frodo Zwerg(oder wie die sich auch nennen)machen?


----------



## Hercules (8. Februar 2003)

und weils 'n plakat ist vielleicht noch
'n bissl körnung dazu


----------



## DoppelX (8. Februar 2003)

ja aber ich wollte ja wissen ob jemand weiss wo es ein tutorial dazu gibt!? 

Weil ich sowas ja noch nie gemacht habe


----------



## pReya (9. Februar 2003)

Einfach a weng rumprobiern,. hab mir nich allzu viel mühe gegeben aber trotzdem:

Triple wWw


----------



## DoppelX (9. Februar 2003)

vergisst es ich such selber mal. anscheinend weiss hier niemand wie eine richtige collage geht.


----------



## Hercules (9. Februar 2003)

natürli wir haben doch schon alle 
erklärt wie man das machen kann.
Da ist einfach mal eigene Kreativität
gefragt...
Des ist einfach ganz abhängig vom Bild
und vom plakat!!! Da gitpts halt kein
Universalrezept!


----------



## DoppelX (9. Februar 2003)

herules: doch gibt es!

http://www.digital-creativity.org.uk/tutorials/tutorial_32.html

nur bin ich der englischen sprache nicht so mächtig und daher verstehe ich das alles nicht so richtig. daher fragte ich nach einem deutschen tut.


----------



## Hercules (9. Februar 2003)

Da beschreiben dies genauso wie ichs vorgeschlagen habe:

-Du hast da das Plakat..

-Dann nimmst du das bild von dir.
 das füghst du in das Plakatdokument ein.

-So jetzt hast du ein Dokumen mit 
 Plakat und deiner Bildebene drüber

--> so jetzt machst du eine Ebenemaske (Layermask)
    auf deine bildebene. Du kannst dann in die 
Ebenemaske mit 256 Grauwerten rein malen.(quasi ein alphakanal)
das Scwarze wird ausgeblendet, das weisse eingeblaendet...

- Also malst du dann mit nem weichen brush in die ebenemaske, so dass dein gesicht weich ausgeschnitten ist.

- nun plazierst du 's schön auf die Stelle wo dus haben willst.

- Wenns von den Proportionen net passt noch 'n bissel dran rumtransfomieren *gg*

- Jetzt kommen die Einstellungsebenen drann...
- Du kannst mit Farbbalance arbeiten und wenn du
ein bisschen ahnung von farbenlehre hast, kommst du mit Farbbalance
auch schnell zu Ziel. Aber meinermeinung nach ist das eher die Leihenmetoe(ausser bei starken Farbunterschieden).

- ich würde sonst mit graditionskurven arbeiten .
_du musst erst im Plakat Farbmessungen im gesichtbereich machen...
Dann kannst du die werte ablesen.
Wenn du dich mit den graditoionskurven net  auskennst, dann machs lieber mit Farbbalance...

greedz Herkules


----------

